# Poll: Favorite pheasant load/choke



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have used Fiocci golden pheasant #6 with i.c. Great round will probley killed father than you can hit.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I use Federal Premium 3 inch #6 with a factory modified choke in my Benelli M1 for the entire season. If they get up close in early season, it gives you more time instead of a "reaction" first shot. If they flush out a little further, you still have that power to knock 'em down.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

#5 shot reloads......... If they get up at your feet take your time. If they get up a little ahead....you have enough umpf to put them down.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

#5s all season long, and #4s later in the year if the birds are jumpy. All out of a modified.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

1 3/8 oz of lead, 5's to start out then 4's then down to 2's when they are real wild. Full Choke.


----------



## wing seeker (Feb 26, 2012)

I like to use the HeviShot Pheasant loads with my HeviShot mid range tube.


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

20 gauge 3" mag. loaded with 3 1/4 drams equivalent powder 1 1/4 oz. #6 lead shot through a modified choke. This combination of gauge, load and choke, are obviously not perfect for all conditions, but it has worked for me.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Fiocci 3" golden pheasant #5s seem to work best with my factory modified choked 870 wingmaster


----------



## Double28 (May 24, 2011)

Federal #4 13/8oz. buffered copper plated lead @ 1500 FPS from a Benelli factory flush MOD. From the last weekend in October to the last day of January.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

It's a gun and conditions calculation for me. For the most part I hunt in November and my dog Remy, a Lab, is giving me ample notice when she's closing on a bird. I try to stay with her as much as my 62 year old body will allow and oftentimes the flush is within 25 yards. I shoot both 20 and 28 ga. Browning O/U's and a 20 ga. Benelli M2. Often I'll set it up so that my first shot is a modest, 2.75" load of #6 shot, with my 2nd and sometimes 3rd shots being progressively stouter, 3" loads of more lead or steel and larger pellets, say 4's or 5's. Shooting lead, I generally choke the Benelli in modified, kind of compromise choke. I'll choke my 20 ga. O/U in IC and modified, occasionally IC and IM or full if I'm expecting longer shots. I make the usual adjustments when shooting steel, which I'm trying to "evolve" to.

There's an answer that doesn't easily fit the poll categories, but it's how I think about the challenge of shooting a pheasant.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I reload with #5 1 oz. nickel plated lead at about 1365 fps, I shoot a 20 ga. benelli m1 with improved modified, it shoots a 65% pattern in a 30 inch circle at 35 yards. This is a little tight for close in shooting so I let the birds get out a little before I start throwing lead. For those later season birds it is great load even in windy conditions. :beer:


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

#6 (1350 fps) with Mod. I hunt over GSP so I want to be able to take the 20-30 yd shot. I don't seem to have a problem killing birds dead at 45-50 yds if need be.


----------

